
Show HN: Hacker News Clone Built with Aurelia - michaelbull
https://github.com/MikeBull94/aurelia-hacker-news#readme
======
rpeden
Nice work, Mike.

How do you like working in Aurelia?

I've been doing a lot of work in React, and while I like it a lot, there's a
lot of churn in the ecosystem, and I sometimes get a bit worn down by having
to cobble applications together from lots of small pieces. I'm starting to
lean a bit more toward things like Angular 2 and Ember that are a bit more
opinionated.

I haven't tried Aurelia yet, but it looks like it is somewhat opinionated and
relies on convention over configuration to a certain extent. Is that a fair
assessment?

~~~
michaelbull
Thanks a lot!

Aurelia is a really great framework, I just hope it gets more traction as
others have recently. My first experience with frontend frameworks was Angular
1.x, but transitioning to Angular 2 just didn't feel right. I've also tried
projects in React & Vue, but neither seem as well-rounded and feature-rich as
Aurelia.

You're right in your assumptions of Aurelia, Angular 2, Ember all being
opinionated, however I think the "opinions" are often different in Aurelia's
approach. They are putting a strong emphasis on adopting existing and emerging
web standards (their custom element/attribute stuff is all following the web
components standard), which I can see helping to fight against the fatigue
that lots of people face with the 'flavour of the month' framework, as it'll
no longer be what a team of developers thought was best at the time and will
be the opinions of a standardisation team that has no vested interest in the
framework itself.

~~~
rpeden
Thanks for the insight!

It sounds like I'll have to give Aurelia a try.

------
mipmap04
This is awesome. Very interested in Aurelia at the moment. How long have you
been using Aurelia and how comfortable do you feel with it? I'm coming from an
Angular and Vue background. Anything that might give me a hard time picking it
up?

~~~
michaelbull
Thanks very much. I've been using it for a few months now, various closed
source projects and finally found a good idea to open-source and demonstrate
what I've learned.

Coming from Angular 1.x is a very natural progression (and TypeScript makes
you wonder how you survived with ES5...). I briefly tried Vue and was not at
all keen on shoving logic & presentation markup all in one file.

The only thing I've found troublesome is how spread the modules are. The
router, the templating, etc is all separate from the framework - which is
obviously good design but leaves you to piece together the bits you actually
need yourself. Other than that the standard things like DI, Routing, Custom
elements, are all implemented to an amazing standard by the Aurelia team.

------
darkmagnus
This is great. I like it a lot. This is a great sample app to learn Aurelia.

